# Uber not accepting updated insurance policy



## wb6vpm

I received the notice that my insurance policy was expiring in <30 days, and to upload my new information. No problem, I do that, and that's when everything went weird. They rejected it, saying that the policy has not reached it's start date! No kidding, it is the next 6 month renewal! Below is the message I have received now twice (I opened a ticket in the portal trying to see if maybe it was an error).

I am seriously confused, I have never had this problem before with providing my updated insurance information prior to the expiration date of my old policy!



> CONTACT US FOR DRIVER SUPPORT
> 
> Hi Michael,
> 
> We reviewed your documents, and the Vehicle Insurance could not be approved. The document has not yet reached it's start date. Please re-upload the document when it is in effect.
> 
> Sign in to view your Partner Dashboard to try uploading the document again:
> 
> 1. Select Vehicles from the menu
> 2. Click Update next to each missing document and select the correct document to upload
> 3. Enter the expiration date for each document
> 4. Click Save to submit documents for review
> 
> We aim to review most documents within 2 hours from the time they are uploaded.


----------



## bm1320

wb6vpm said:


> I received the notice that my insurance policy was expiring in <30 days, and to upload my new information. No problem, I do that, and that's when everything went weird. They rejected it, saying that the policy has not reached it's start date! No kidding, it is the next 6 month renewal! Below is the message I have received now twice (I opened a ticket in the portal trying to see if maybe it was an error).
> 
> I am seriously confused, I have never had this problem before with providing my updated insurance information prior to the expiration date of my old policy!


That's weird I just updated policies for 3 vehicles. Expiration date is the 18th effective date is the 18th. I updated on the 15th. No problem other them messing up the license plates on the wrong vehicles.


----------



## CincyHop

wb6vpm said:


> I received the notice that my insurance policy was expiring in <30 days, and to upload my new information. No problem, I do that, and that's when everything went weird. They rejected it, saying that the policy has not reached it's start date! No kidding, it is the next 6 month renewal! Below is the message I have received now twice (I opened a ticket in the portal trying to see if maybe it was an error).
> 
> I am seriously confused, I have never had this problem before with providing my updated insurance information prior to the expiration date of my old policy!


I just had this happen. You literally have to load the pic of the insurance the day the new term starts and hope they review and approve before you start driving that day. Depending on your schedule, you could upload as early as 12:01am on the effective date.


----------



## RoWode12

A long shot, but try submitting the old one, and the new one in a single photo, side-by-side.


----------



## mikes424

When I replaced my vehicle I also had to update my insurance. Current policy was due to end in about a week. The Green Light Hub said they would accept the renewal 10 days in advance of when thr current policy expires.


----------



## wb6vpm

mikes424 said:


> When I replaced my vehicle I also had to update my insurance. Current policy was due to end in about a week. The Green Light Hub said they would accept the renewal 10 days in advance of when thr current policy expires.


Then they really need to stop having the app pop up about it 30 days before...


----------



## Flier5425

I recommend waiting until you are within 15 days of your renewal policy beginning. This should go thru without any problem.


----------



## JFW

I had to go to the Saugus location and he had to fix it in the computer. Bring your copy of insurance. All set now... Get some Decals while your there.


----------



## Julescase

When they play stupid I like sending them screenshots and pictures with the pertinent information circled and made so obvious it's painful. Believe it or not it's actually worked quite well to ensure what needs to get done actually gets done. It also helps when they try to say a pax-created mess isn't actually a mess. Point everything out with arrows and bright colors.

Example:


----------



## LAbDog65

This happens to me every six months when my policy renews. I have talked with support and get nowhere. I wouldn't care except on the renewal date, I submit the new information and then have to wait a few days for Uber to accept it. In the meantime, I cannot drive because of expired insurance. Typical Uber.


----------



## Indy444

I had this happen and Uber corrected it automatically on the policy start date.


----------



## mikes424

wb6vpm said:


> Then they really need to stop having the app pop up about it 30 days before...


What they really need to do is accept the renewal while keeping the current policy alive in their system.


----------



## grayspinner

RoWode12 said:


> A long shot, but try submitting the old one, and the new one in a single photo, side-by-side.


I've done this several times. It works


----------



## Parableman

I had no problem with Uber. It was Lyft that said I had to wait until the new policy was active. And of course Lyft deactivated me the day before it was active, saying the insurance had expired, when it had one more day.


----------

